# Bladder Cancer Need Prayers



## Old Iron (May 23, 2015)

Back in 2004 they found that I Had bladder Cancer, They took it out and every thing has been fine till now. They did a cap scan and saw something on my bladder wall so this pass Tuesday the went in to look and there not sure it is cancer or not.

Tuesday night I starting passing blood then yesterday I was passing large blood clots. I don't know what they did but I've never hurt like this all the other times. I didn't tell SWMBO because you know how they get, I have a buddy bringing me a whole case of Catheters so that should help.

I never ask anything for my self but I could sure use some prayers.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## jasnooks (May 23, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## stenerso (May 23, 2015)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## cvairwerks (May 23, 2015)

Prayers for you Paul. The blood is not a good thing, so you ought to be on the phone to whomever did the work and get a consult with them NOW.


----------



## mcostello (May 23, 2015)

Gladly!


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 23, 2015)

You ask and it shall be done. If you are passing blood, get to the ER as soon as you can. This is not a good thing. God bless.

"Billy G"


----------



## fixit (May 23, 2015)

Old Iron said:


> Back in 2004 they found that I Had bladder Cancer, They took it out and every thing has been fine till now. They did a cap scan and saw something on my bladder wall so this pass Tuesday the went in to look and there not sure it is cancer or not.
> 
> Tuesday night I starting passing blood then yesterday I was passing large blood clots. I don't know what they did but I've never hurt like this all the other times. I didn't tell SWMBO because you know how they get, I have a buddy bringing me a whole case of Catheters so that should help.
> 
> ...




PRAYING


----------



## chips&more (May 23, 2015)

Did it twice


----------



## Brain Coral (May 23, 2015)

You are in my prayers, Paul...

Brian


----------



## David S (May 23, 2015)

Paul all the best.  Prayers sent out.

David


----------



## jpfabricator (May 23, 2015)

Prayers coming up brother! Stay strong. GOD bless you and your loved ones.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## DougD (May 23, 2015)

Paul, as others have said contact a/the Dr as soon as you can.... Blood anywhere where it should not be needs immediate attention......
Prayers definitely... God bless

dd


----------



## rafe (May 23, 2015)

you got mine Paul, stay positive


----------



## FOMOGO (May 23, 2015)

You have mine. Hang in there, and do what needs to be done. Mike


----------



## Terrywerm (May 24, 2015)

Prayers offered. As others have said, blood anywhere that it isn't supposed to be needs to be checked out.


----------



## Smithdoor (May 24, 2015)

Prayers offered

Dave


----------



## Old Iron (May 24, 2015)

Thanks Guys need all the help I can get. Going to see the surgeon next week or the week after, So maybe they will get it all we'll just have to wait and see.

Paul


----------



## bryn (May 24, 2015)

Prayers on the go


----------



## Uglydog (May 24, 2015)

Done


----------



## HMF (May 25, 2015)

Prayers going up for you Paul.


----------



## churchjw (May 25, 2015)

Hope you are ok.  Sending good thoughts.


----------



## HMF (Aug 9, 2015)

Prayers offered.

Also, please go to the urologist. I go every six months. The sooner they get to it, the better.
I know the tests are bad. I had the cystoscope recently. But it tells them what's there.


----------



## Mark_f (Aug 9, 2015)

You are in my prayers. I hope things turn around. Have faith.....it helps....I know.


----------



## MrFixIt (Aug 9, 2015)

Prayers sent!
Take care!


----------



## bryn (Aug 9, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## richl (Aug 10, 2015)

God bless you and your family. Prayers to you .


rich


----------



## Sandia (Aug 10, 2015)

I offer prayers for you as well.


----------



## core-oil (Sep 4, 2015)

Paul,

You are in my thoughts & prayers, Keep your spirits up,  I also have been down that road  with all sorts of problems culminating in  passing blood and clots fortunately the resulting surgery was successful the cancer came back but was dealt with  I have a lot to thank the Lord for   We are looking for a good outcome for you


----------



## fixit (Sep 5, 2015)

PRAYING


----------

